

PARC Movies [video] - da02
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqW6Sp279Z0

======
iconfinder
Can somebody provide some context for the video?

It's incredible to see how many of the concepts in this video is still present
in a modern user interface.

~~~
ozten
The voice is Alan Kay who lead the invention of the modern day Desktop
computer / GUI. The system is probably a prototype of the Dynabook, a laptop /
tablet for children.

The code is Smalltalk which Alan and team created while inventing Object
Oriented programming.

You can play with Squeak, which is the modern version of this system.

------
pjmlp
PARC was great.

Every time I get hold of documentation about their systems, I cry a little
tear that we are still playing catchup with those environments.

Specially when I see developers happily coding as if they had a PDP-11 on
their lap.

------
Numberwang
Interesting video. The response time is clearly better than OS X, but this OS
will never take off with those fonts.

------
seltzered_
Another version of this video (with Alan Key reviewing this same video from
the 70's later in 1987 and giving some more context) is: "alan kay - doing
with images makes symbols"
[http://archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987?start=2240](http://archive.org/details/AlanKeyD1987?start=2240)

------
nilsimsa
I wish this software was still around to play with in some sort of simulator.

